# Corid



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Do you guys use Corid? I think I've got a bird with a BAD case of cocci. She/He? has gotten to the place where it can't fly and is very weak. The droppings look like cocci to me from what I saw on a web site. The only product I've ever used is Globals Multi Mix and always used it as a preventative. I know that pigeons have a certain amount of cocci anyway, but I've never had a real problem with it, not that I'm aware of. Anyway, I'm being told that Corid has been taken off of the market and I can't get it anywhere. I bought some Sulmet yesterday and started the bird on it. How long before I see an improvement? I do have the bird isolated. I had put her in a breeding pen by herself but went out yesterday and found her on her back. I thought she was dead, but she wasn't. Just somehow got on her back and couldn't get up. So now I have her in a small cage/pen about 12 x 12 or so. She's eating good, (I'm monitoring her feed) and she's drinking. Any other ideas? Any meds that I get would have to be ordered as we can't buy crap around here!! I also have some probiotics. Can I give her the Sulmet and the probiotics? or not. God, pigeons are so much more fun when they aren't sick. Other than in 2002 when I think we had Adenovirus go through our YB's, I've never dealt with a sick bird. I've always managed to keep them healthy or at least I think I have anyway.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Renee, we use Sulmet with good results. It actually treats a number of things. I don't know about the probiotic use while the bird is on Sulmet. I lean towards waiting until after she finishes the med.

We have just bought Corid to alternate with the Sulmet. I think its a good med for cocci.

You should see a big improvement in about 3-4 days. May take a few days before she can fly again though.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

How do you mix the sulmet? I have the liquid............in Globals catalog it says 1 tablespoon per gallon, but the bottle says 2 tablespoons per gallon for poultry. I did the latter........I figured if I had just bought the bottle and not looked at the catalog, I would have gone by their directions anyway.....so that's what I did.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

I've used corid/amprolium in the past. As a preventive when I first got my birds and it seemed to work well. I've heard good things about this drug and it's highly recommended by Foy's too.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Renee,

How old is the bird? Sometimes stress or another issue seems to allow the cocci to multiply.

My bird Mieke just got over a severe case of cocci, which I think it was. She was throwing up her seeds as well as loss of weight and huge puddles of water under her. I had to change papers all day, she was closing her eyes and sleeping alot too.

I treated her first with probiotics (a capsule a day) and colloidal silver until she stopped throwing up the seeds. Then I added the garlic capsule to her regimen. I hand fed her for a week, until she began eating on her own.

The poops began to solidify. It took about three weeks to completely get her over it and getting the weight back on. It can be treated naturally.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Renee, we give 1 Tbsp. per gallon of water of Sulmet.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, it's been 4 days now and no improvement. I wouldn't say the bird is any worse, just not any better. A fellow flyer suggested Tylan/Aueromicyn (sp?) combo for 5 days. What cha think??? Poops are green/watery..........she's still eating and drinking. Doesn't seem to be loosing any more weight but surely isn't gaining any weight either. Not throwing up. Still can't fly and falls over if I don't set her down just right when I move her. Wing slaps me and grunts and fusses when I touch her.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

bumping up......................


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Renee,

The Aueromycin/Tylon cocktail is used for colds, respiratory and intestinal infections. 

Why put her on another drug, if you don't have a diagnosis?

I would get her on garlic caps if she isn't throwing up anymore, along with the probiotics, ACV in the water, and colloidal silver (a drop down the throat) everyday. Make sure to keep her on the heating pad also. It is not an overnight remedy, but it heals and builds up the immune system without side effects.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Renee, it could take a few more days. We brought in a feral a few years back and it took over a week for her to be able to fly.

Also, remember that a heavy infestation of worms can cause the same thing. I'd get the stool checked, just to be sure.


----------

